# St Paul's Cathedral, London



## mifletzet (Apr 26, 2021)

The 1675-1711 construction of Wren's St Paul's seems to be have been thoroughly documented


Can we say that this building at least is non-mysterious, non-anomalous, non-Tartarian, and that we no reason to doubt the official narrative?!





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: plamskiDate: 2020-05-08 16:08:21Reaction Score: 1


I looked at the drawings *here* (bottom of page) but I could find any drawings with measurements. How do you build without measurements? They all look like illustrations. Maybe I overlooked the right ones.


----------



## Felix Noille (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FelixnoilleDate: 2020-05-09 09:29:37Reaction Score: 1


Hundreds of thousands of people made homeless in the Great Fire. The King knew their demands had to be met - so Christopher Wren built a Cathedral and a load of churches. That's the official narrative.

This isn't:
The Great Fire of London: 666 in the City (Part 4)


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: LilianausvatDate: 2020-05-09 14:50:02Reaction Score: 0


why the fires are named great? They are large or big. but not great. Great means is good for something or for someone.


----------



## mifletzet (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MifletzDate: 2020-05-09 17:55:37Reaction Score: 2


Today nothing can be built, big or small, without scores of engineer's blueprints & architect's plans, correct to the mm.

Were the St Paul's workers, as with all the 1000s of other pre-1910 buildings and structures, when installing each block, stone, member and girder, intelligent enough to use their own discretion and their own eye-judgment *without flexible tape-measures*?

Or did they have a foremen and architects constantly supervising & ordering them, all following meticulous millimetric/1/32nd of an inch plans, drawings and blueprints?

Was Wren himself physically present throughout the construction? Was Brunel? Was Eiffel?


----------



## Revelinmusic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: revelinmusicDate: 2020-05-11 00:44:57Reaction Score: 3


Just remember that they probably had to go through thousands and thousands of engineering calculations to properly put together those buildings. Here is an example of calculations I did in an engineering class at university for just *only one parabolic arch/rod.* The arch was also only in 2D, not 3D, and then building a cathedral I would have had to deal with thousands of arches with all kinds of unknown stresses and forces and all the complicated stuff. Constructing a building like that would be an engineering nightmare. I would need a whole team of engineers to work on something like that today. Hundreds of pages of construction calculations and drawings should have been produced AT LEAST for each building like that. 

P.S. I don't think people do these calculations in their heads, at least, not the type of humans that we live with in this modern era.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ReichenbachDate: 2020-05-11 02:11:55Reaction Score: 1


i accept anything for what it is until it reveals itself to be a lie ... the Cathedral explanation is acceptable if they can duplicate it ... i think they cannot duplicate it ... that is my opinion ... anyone can draw pictures ... it has to be built ... i have been both an engineer and a contractor ...


----------

